# Time to cut for real



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Right guys finally decided to make a log of this cut has always fancied it but thought I wouldnt commit. However the time is right as I have worked with coaches in the last year or so this year I have decided to go back to training myself the accountability of the log will do me good.

I am coming off the back of a 10 week blast test/NPP carrying a bit to much timber round the mid section so have gained a bit more than I had liked but now have a weekend break booked with some mates over in marbs in June, so have cut the blast short by 4 weeks and cut has started to get pool party ready !! lols ( i am too old for pool parties by the way!)

for those that done know me, I am 42 years been training on an off for years, after a serious injury around 2.5 years ago ended up around 25 stone and fat. I got back to a decent shape end of last year and January was the first proper blast for a while after a long cut and then a cruise. I have been training in gyms for over 20 years so have tried various methods over the years, I now favour heavier low volume progressive training ( DC style I guess) and have been favouring a PPL split for some time now.

I have decided to experiment on this Cut with switching to higher volume, superset style lifting, and experimenting with the split still based around a push pull but I will be subbing in additional of weak part dominant days for the first few weeks and adding one AMRAP session a week. Training 5 days a week and 2 off.

last cut I barely added cardio until the end this time I have decided to experiment with 20 mins LISS every day for the first week or so, increasing that to twice a day and then adding 5 minutes each week for the entire period.

Current stats, 5ft.11 - 110KG

Calories dropped to starting at : 2415 cals Training days (240P 195 Carb, 75Fat) and 2300 (ish) on non training days (240P 165Carb 75 fat). Will monitor loss for the first two weeks and then adjust dropping fats initially is my preferred option keeping carbs as high as possible, seems to work better for me, then drop the carbs as time goes by.

AAS being used, 150MG Test E per week - Tren E 300mg a week - DHB 200MG per week. winny 50mg a day- T3 - 50Mg a day.

I have sufficient stockpiles of DNP if needed but do not feel the need to run it right now, and dont plan to to run this this time, as I have plenty of time to drop bodyfat, but will assess around 6 weeks out from the trip to see if we need to press dropping weight at that time.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

the post above was constructed around 10 days ago, realised today, I hadnt listed it, so currently just over 10 days in. currently weight 106KG.

training has been good and heavy no drop in strength yet in fact pb'd in deadlifts at 240kg x 5, so the combination of Tren and DHB has pushed strength up. Cardio has been poor my 20 mins a day has only been 3 days and I didnt get my AMRAP session in last week.

have dropped calories this week purely by 200 a week to see where it takes me,as hunger has been ok, and to counter the lack of cardio per day at the mo.

this week, has been a push session monday, amrap session yesterday, pull session tonight so pleased this week.

tren sweats started this week at night so the tren is coming in now.

Joints are feeling ok despite the winny, had a few headaches and BP has been ok.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking hot daddy !

all the best !

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looking hot daddy !
> 
> all the best !
> 
> x


 cheers hun, lets see how hot I look once I peel some of this fat off the middle !! lols


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

in

You're the dude from Gravesend aint ya?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> in
> 
> You're the dude from Gravesend aint ya?


 whys that mate, you local ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> whys that mate, you local ?


 Yeah not too far, Sittingbourne pal.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Nice I don't live there now I live medway is now . Where u training down that way ? Commercial gym ??


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Yeah not too far, Sittingbourne pal.


 Nice I don't live there now I live medway is now . Where u training down that way ? Commercial gym


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Right so a good session late last night.

Technically a pull session but back is being targets as an area i want growth.

Straight arm lat pull down - 3 x12 warm up the back and lats.

lat pull down ( hammer smith machine) 200kg 3 x 6

Rack pulls 2x15 at 160KG 2x6 at 230kg

barbell shrugs 2 x 10 200kg

bent over barbell row - 2 x 12 120kg

3 x amrap varied grip chins

reverse cable flye 2 x12

bicep hammer curl down the rack 2 sets of 8 reps per drop running down the rack starting at 30kg DB down 4kg per drop down to 18kg DB

lying cable curl 2 x 12

single arm bicep preacher machine curl 27kg to failure x 3

loved the session brilliant pump arms were almost bursting with blood by the end.

20 mins cardio this morning on the bike at home at 4.30am. gym again tonight at 10pm shoulders/abs and then the first run at crossfit ( yes I said it) style AMRAP metabolic circuit.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

In for this. Middle aged men union  good luck with your goals!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> In for this. Middle aged men union  good luck with your goals!


 middle aged mate, I am hitting my prime 20 years too late !! Lols


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> middle aged mate, I am hitting my prime 20 years too late !! Lols


 Yeah, me too!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> Nice I don't live there now I live medway is now . Where u training down that way ? Commercial gym


 Im signed on to reynolds mate cuz im a posh c**t.

Love the sauna steam and swim 24/7.

Got a few guest passes if youre about in the next few weeks and wanna pop down?

Edit: actually got no guest passes as wife has been going down so its a tenner a pop! Sorry mate.

Where you train? Dont say beefs? Lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Im signed on to reynolds mate cuz im a posh c**t.
> 
> Love the sauna steam and swim 24/7.
> 
> ...


 No worries mate, would have been good to get a training session perhaps another time.

I train at puregym and The Gym one in strood one in chatham. I do actually also train in beefs but only on the odd occasion these days as they opening hours do not suit my work and life schedule. I would prefer a proper bodybuilding gym to be honest but there just arent enough about, medway and down. Gravesend have a few. I train ever stupidly early or late at night depending on my working day and family life, my wife also trains seriously and we have a toddler so we have to both try and fit training around one another.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

update on the AAS position-

i realised I didnt list labs being run, SG test E, SG tren E, TM winstrol, Elixir Labs DHB. The SG test may switch over the TM Test when it runs out as I have some in the stock pile.

nothing to report on sides, little acid reflux from tren but i always get that early on. Sweats are in full flow now. no joint pain as yet from the winny. so all in all really pleased so far.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> No worries mate, would have been good to get a training session perhaps another time.
> 
> I train at puregym and The Gym one in strood one in chatham. I do actually also train in beefs but only on the odd occasion these days as they opening hours do not suit my work and life schedule. I would prefer a proper bodybuilding gym to be honest but there just arent enough about, medway and down. Gravesend have a few. I train ever stupidly early or late at night depending on my working day and family life, my wife also trains seriously and we have a toddler so we have to both try and fit training around one another.


 We can defo sort something out pal.

Reynolds prob wont suit you given the weight youre shifting, I joined for a year because I knew I would ve cutting for at least that amount of time, but im over that way regular enough.

I got 2 kids myself mate, 3 and 2 so I fully get how difficult it is to get session in at normal times.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> We can defo sort something out pal.
> 
> Reynolds prob wont suit you given the weight youre shifting, I joined for a year because I knew I would ve cutting for at least that amount of time, but im over that way regular enough.
> 
> I got 2 kids myself mate, 3 and 2 so I fully get how difficult it is to get session in at normal times.


 its horses for courses sometimes I trained at the reynolds in rainham a few times and was then told by the guy in their they did want "bodybuilding types " in there so I never went back. I was pretty fat still at the time so I dont know what he was going on about. I am hardly big ! lols.

definitely sort something out once this cut is up!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> its horses for courses sometimes I trained at the reynolds in rainham a few times and was then told by the guy in their they did want "bodybuilding types " in there so I never went back. I was pretty fat still at the time so I dont know what he was going on about. I am hardly big ! lols.
> 
> definitely sort something out once this cut is up!


 Ah f**k them type of people.

Sittingbourne got a squat rack in there cuz people complained.

Il change gym when I go into a bulk.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Well weight in this morning and a funny thing that always seems to happen with the introduction of tren in the cut for me is i have gained Nearly a kilo This week despite the calorie deficit. Same every time I use tren. Definitely dropping fat but maintaining weight holding a bit more water. I am not fussed as I don't really rely on the scale.

I feel stronger and fuller and starting to get leaner so happy

Does anyone else experience this on tren whilst cutting almost recomping !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

sorry been off for a few days over easter with no access to computers. So with easter I decided to not worry to much on the cut , so upped cals and carbs slightly so I could enjoy the celebration with the family. I trained ever day with Friday a legs session, Saturday a push and sunday crossfit session and monday a pull. Today smashed a push session early doors about 5.30am struggle to get up but was good once I got into it.

I have decided to finish each of my 4 days of weights sessions with a metabolic finisher. one or two rounds of high intensity circuits. see if tihs aids with the fat loss with a bit of extra calorie expenditure.

scale weight dropped 1kg so happy with that over as weekend whereby I wasnt massively tight on cals. tren etc is doing its jkob shoulders etc are starting to pop giving that tren shape.

its head down and push on from this week. despite the temptation to throw DNP in, I dont want to feel like death again and I reckon we can bring this in over the 10-11 weeks easy enough.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope you enjoyed your Easter @Mayzini !

Do you want to reach a specific weight or are you going by how you'll look after a few weeks?

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Hope you enjoyed your Easter @Mayzini !
> 
> Do you want to reach a specific weight or are you going by how you'll look after a few weeks?
> 
> x


 I go by look rather than Scale although I do monitor the scale, but I find when assisted ( especially with Tren) I often done lose weight but fat is still stripping off. Basically anna and this is shameful really, I have been invited to marbella to a weekend of pool parties etc, I am in my forties and most others will be in their 20's or early 30's. I just want to look good in a pair of shorts and no look like the dad in the corner ! lols Plus I have put a decent amount of muscle on over the winter I think, and I would like to see where I stand with as much of the fat stripped away as possible.

Personally, I dont think I am a single digit body fat type of guy, I love eating out too much ! lols


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> I go by look rather than Scale although I do monitor the scale, but I find when assisted ( especially with Tren) I often done lose weight but fat is still stripping off. Basically anna and this is shameful really, I have been invited to marbella to a weekend of pool parties etc, I am in my forties and most others will be in their 20's or early 30's. I just want to look good in a pair of shorts and no look like the dad in the corner ! lols Plus I have put a decent amount of muscle on over the winter I think, and I would like to see where I stand with as much of the fat stripped away as possible.
> 
> Personally, I dont think I am a single digit body fat type of guy, I love eating out too much ! lols


 I bet you 'll be looking better than the 20 year olds hun haha

cool , yeah I was wondering about that weight thing cause I have found that my dimensions have changed but there is no drastic change weight wise.

Never bother with weight much either . I just check it out of curiosity now

x


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

In us old farts need to stick together, good luck


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I bet you 'll be looking better than the 20 year olds hun haha
> 
> cool , yeah I was wondering about that weight thing cause I have found that my dimensions have changed but there is no drastic change weight wise.
> 
> ...


 Thanks hun, think the mid lift crisis is kicking in !! lols

same as that really hun, the scale is just one indicator on a cut. last year for 8 weeks of the cut the scale went up not down but my body fat dropped and waist dropped from a 28 inch waist to a 34 inch waist. so scale isnt always the best indicator just a tool really. I weight in once a week now just to see, but I can vary several kilos depending if I have had a high sodium intake or whatever.

as mention with tren is a weird drug, its the only drug I have found whereby you can still be putting on muscle and losing fat in a deficit which they say is impossible.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

all good and steaming ahead macros were bang on and food prepped for today

FYI macro split I am currently running

240 pro 180 carbs and 65 fats training days (2,265.00 cals total)

240 Pro 170 carbs 60 fats on non training days (2180. cals total)

good push session yesterday morning, bench is still comfortably at 120KG for 10 reps despite the calorie drop.

Pull Session tonight, it will be a late one as I have meetings until around 9.30 so wont get to the gym until about 10pm ish. tonights session is a higher volume session after hitting it heavy lower volume pull session at the weekend.

T bar Row - 3 x 15 -20 reps

close grip row 3 x 15

lat pull down and chins superset. 2 x 15

rack pulls 8 x 4 ( 10 secs rest between each set)

bent over rows 2 x 20

Bicep Curl down the rack x 2

single arm preacher curl drop set x 3.

tabata circuit - battle ropes - slams - box jumps - squats - press ups 20 seconds on 10 seconds of x 3


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

pull ( back dominant) smashed late last night, back in bits this morning but otherwise feeling good.

saw the best thing at the gym last night. I was doing my rack pulls and in the next rack an arab guy long beard came over and then proceeded to do balance a 25kg plate on his head for a minute at a time 10 times. i couldnt help but laughing and he got the right hump. I have heard of weight on the head for posture and spine but this was nuts. Then to top off the night when I came out the local car club were speeding around the car park. I think I am officially old, can anyone tell me what is the appeal of driving around in a car that your mum would drive with a big fat exhaust pipe that makes you sound like a huge fart driving about. I am driving a Jag at the minute so I am old !! lols


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> pull ( back dominant) smashed late last night, back in bits this morning but otherwise feeling good.
> 
> saw the best thing at the gym last night. I was doing my rack pulls and in the next rack an arab guy long beard came over and then proceeded to do balance a 25kg plate on his head for a minute at a time 10 times. i couldnt help but laughing and he got the right hump. I have heard of weight on the head for posture and spine but this was nuts. Then to top off the night when I came out the local car club were speeding around the car park. I think I am officially old, can anyone tell me what is the appeal of driving around in a car that your mum would drive with a big fat exhaust pipe that makes you sound like a huge fart driving about. I am driving a Jag at the minute so I am old !! lols


 Is that even allowed in a gym ?

Balance plates on your head ?

managers are supposed to put wackos in their place , aren't they ?

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Is that even allowed in a gym ?
> 
> Balance plates on your head ?
> 
> ...


 see my thread in general con, about giving others advice !!! lols

update pic from day before yesterday, not a huge difference so far slight coming in in around the fluffy middle. still a good 10 weeks to go so plenty of time.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> see my thread in general con, about giving others advice !!! lols
> 
> update pic from day before yesterday, not a huge difference so far slight coming in in around the fluffy middle. still a good 10 weeks to go so plenty of time.
> 
> View attachment 153479


 Actually thats a great difference in such short time .

Great job !

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Actually thats a great difference in such short time .
> 
> Great job !
> 
> x


 thanks Hun, its coming slowly.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good push session last night, tried out a new PWO HOt blood from SCITEC, not really a PWO fan but was dog tired and had a free sample. it was pretty good no crash and positive energy throughout and the pump in my shoulders and triceps was really something.

I am not a fan of high volume work as I prefer lifting as heavy as possible but did enjoy the session. With two push sessions and two pull sessions a week trying low volume heavy the first part and high volume the second part.

high volume push session consisted off

DB flyes 3 x 12 28kg DB

Flat Bench Press 4 x 8 120KG

incline press ( hammer strength) 2 x 15

pec dec 2 x 15

Military BB Press - 60kg 4 x 15

Cable side lateral raise - to failure x 3 each side

cable front raise to fail x 2 each side.

overhead Tricep cable extensions 2x triple drop sets

superset

Dips and diamond close grip push ups x 4 to failure.

CARDIO - 15 mins incline fast paced walk, 5 minute jog

ABS - leg raises and incline crunch 3 x failure.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Weigh in today slight drop of 0.5kg, but definitely leaner. as mentioned before the Tren plays havoc with the had with scale weight as its the one drug I find keeps you retain or even building muscle when in a deficit. been low cals and lowish carb this week so may try a refeed over the weekend of high carb day.

Will train legs tonight and then two days rest, so may do the refeed today so there is plenty in the tank for legs.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> Weigh in today slight drop of 0.5kg, but definitely leaner. as mentioned before the Tren plays havoc with the had with scale weight as its the one drug I find keeps you retain or even building muscle when in a deficit. been low cals and lowish carb this week so may try a refeed over the weekend of high carb day.
> 
> Will train legs tonight and then two days rest, so may do the refeed today so there is plenty in the tank for legs.


 I haaaaave to have carbs before legs otherwise I collapse after first 3 sets .

Not making that mistake again

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I haaaaave to have carbs before legs otherwise I collapse after first 3 sets .
> 
> Not making that mistake again
> 
> x


 decided after reviewing my calories and food for the week that I have been low carb wise for the week, to throw in a refeed today so higher carbs etc. see if that pushes thing a little. I thikn i might just be being greedy but we will see! lols

ordered some yohimbe today to throw into the mix as really want to avoid the DNP this time round.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

relatively chilled weekend no training other than low cardio session Saturday. Pull day today but didnt get my backside up this morning so will have to train late tonight.

Diet was good over the weekend so happy although protein was slightly lower than I would like.

have ordered some Yohimbine to try and add to the mix, try and push on, still not sure whether I should just add a DNP run at a low dose but really wanted to avoid that this time round.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Monday night a good Push session instead of a pull. It was busy at the gym so switched to a push session.

press ups - warm up the chest etc.

flat bench press - 4 x 10 120KG ( final set drop set down)

incline bench 3 x 8 100kg

superset pec dec and hammer smith press 3 x 14 of each

weighted dips. AMRAP

Smith bench seated shoulder press 6x4 ( 10 sec rest between sets)

close grip bench press 6 x4 set ( 10 secs rest between sets)

superset - tricep cable pushdown full rack - tricep cable kickbacks

diet was ok but protein a little too lo, Cals 1863 - pro far to low really 183 - carbs 179 - fats 43


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You are at 1860 cals ?

Seems too low for you

No wonder I cant lose fast . I 'm at 1400 . Damn gotta drop it more


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tuesday morning

pull session today early start and wasnt feeling it at all. Tough nights sleep, my three old decided she wanted to sleep on my head for most of the night !! bless her.

I would add I am not experiencing any noticeable sides at present to the tren/test/dhb comb and the cals deficit strength etc has remained stable. sleep has been ok and no major night sweats as of yet so happy all in all. dont appear to be dropping fat as quickly as I would like.

Pull Session - strength was lower but I was training fasted which I rarely do.

band pulls to warm up lats

straight arm pulls downs. 3 x 12 nice easy weight to warm the back and lats.

Rack pulls (low well below the knee) 3 warm sets

5 x 5 at 180kg - notices a drop of in strength on these.

hammer strength lat pull down machine

4 x 8 85 kg each side

low close grip cable row - -100kg for 3 x 12.

cable curls 3 drop sets.

pull ups AMRAP

HIIT session

battle ropes/bicep barbell curls/box jumps/clean and press repeated x 3 20 seconds on 10 seconds off.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You are at 1860 cals ?
> 
> Seems too low for you
> 
> No wonder I cant lose fast . I 'm at 1400 . Damn gotta drop it more


 I am not I am supposed to be eating 2300 or so on training days just under ate yesterday.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I really dont want to add DNP to this cut, and I am not looking to get mega low bodyfat just beach body ready, so I have decided to try out Yohimbine HCL have received two bottles of it from Primaforce. going to start at 20mg a day fasted split into two doses 4 caps in the morning on waking, then 4 caps mid afternoon,  see how we go. never tried it before so interested to see if it helps. if anyone has any other insight into to the compound then happy to receive any suggestions.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> I am not I am supposed to be eating 2300 or so on training days just under ate yesterday.


 Dont go getting too skinny now daddy


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Dont go getting too skinny now daddy


 ha ha never been skinny hun !! ever ! no chance of that! I am happy with where I am at other than round the middle which is where the last area us old guys lose it. I carry it most fat round the middle. still 10 weeks to go and have upped my game this week so those abs will be showing come june !!! lols !

I must be looking ok, as the PT at the gym came and asked if I was competing this year at all ! lols think he had me confused with someone else !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> ha ha never been skinny hun !! ever ! no chance of that! I am happy with where I am at other than round the middle which is where the last area us old guys lose it. I carry it most fat round the middle. still 10 weeks to go and have upped my game this week so those abs will be showing come june !!! lols !
> 
> I must be looking ok, as the PT at the gym came and asked if I was competing this year at all ! lols think he had me confused with someone else !


 Oh go on , dont be so modest , I bet you scare the newbies


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Oh go on , dont be so modest , I bet you scare the newbies


 definitely not scaring anyone, more who the hell is that old bloke kidding !! lols


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

first day trying the Yohimbine HCL today, so I am taking 20 mg split into two lots, first 10 mg taken this morning.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> first day trying the Yohimbine HCL today, so I am taking 20 mg split into two lots, first 10 mg taken this morning.


 Why you splitting the dose? Though it would be better to the whole dose 1st thing fasted


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Why you splitting the dose? Though it would be better to the whole dose 1st thing fasted


 have read varied reports some take the whole dose fasted others say take half fasted in the morning the second later between meals so semi fasted as such. see how it goes


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> have read varied reports some take the whole dose fasted others say take half fasted in the morning the second later between meals so semi fasted as such. see how it goes


 Ye i suppose juat suck it and see in it. I just thought it was best taken fasted.

What lab you using for the yohimbine out of intrest?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Ye i suppose juat suck it and see in it. I just thought it was best taken fasted.
> 
> What lab you using for the yohimbine out of intrest?


 primaforce - recommended got it from strong Sup shop which advertise on here. I am glad I didnt take the whole lot in one go I am pretty sensitive( wimp) to stims, and 10mg has my heart rate up !! lols


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> primaforce - recommended got it from strong Sup shop which advertise on here. I am glad I didnt take the whole lot in one go I am pretty sensitive( wimp) to stims, and 10mg has my heart rate up !! lols


 Ah so would you say its decent stuff then? Ive only used rx labs so got nothing to compare too really. Got my eye on the dimemsions yohimbine, but cant find much fedd back on it


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Ah so would you say its decent stuff then? Ive only used rx labs so got nothing to compare too really. Got my eye on the dimemsions yohimbine, but cant find much fedd back on it


 yeah, saw it recommended by Jordan Peters and also El chapo on here I think. £11 a pot of 90 tabs 2.5mg a tab so not bad value really.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

first off, first throughts on the yohimbine HCL, think I should have edged myself in gently ended up with a banging headache whihc nealry made me not want to train and also shortness of breath, which with the tren already isnt good. reduce the dose today to edge me in and the headache isnt that bad.

any way last nights session was a push with biceps thrown in.

DB fly warm up 3 sets of 18 reps.

flat bench - 110KG 15 reps x 3

incline bench 100kg 15 x 2

pec dec 3 x to failure drop sets.

weighted dip chest dominant to failure.

hammer curl - 3 x 12 28kg DB

preacher curl 3 x 15

cable curl 3 x drop sets to failure.

military press 2 x 15 50kg

side later db raise 22kg DB x 15

front raise 20kg DB x 15

hand stand push up amrap ( which was about 4 !!! Lols)

Diet wasnt great, tried IF yesterday so fasted for 16 hours and then ate in the window and then fasted again, dont think its for me I just want to eat everything in sight the whole time !!Lols


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

It helps when you get a lot of hydration

first couple of weeks are a pain though with IF ing

maybe 16 hours is too big of a window for you to start with .

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> It helps when you get a lot of hydration
> 
> first couple of weeks are a pain though with IF ing
> 
> ...


 thanks hun, I have tried it before and didnt really get on with it, I like to eat regularly as I find it stops me binging. I am just trying a few different tools this cut, I was better yesterday and again today feel good. fasted from 9pm last night and wont eat now until midday. so that will be 15 hours. I noticed it yesterday that I found it easier to keep my calories low as well as my carbs. I wasnt training so didnt need to many in the system.

got a leg session later today but then am away for 3 days for my youngest birthday so will have a break from training etc until Tuesday. IF and IIFYM will be used to make sure calories are under control


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy birthday for your daughter then @Mayzini !

have a lovely time !

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Happy birthday for your daughter then @Mayzini !
> 
> have a lovely time !
> 
> x


 cheers


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

right after 3 days of no training and not really sticking to diet due to being away with my family for my little ones birthday, back at it today. Have decided to run a few low carb days for the next few days purely as I have overloaded over the weekend. I am also increasing cardio today. so Crossfit HIIT workouts from today 3 times a week and LISS the other days try and push on with the fat loss.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> right after 3 days of no training and not really sticking to diet due to being away with my family for my little ones birthday, back at it today. Have decided to run a few low carb days for the next few days purely as I have overloaded over the weekend. I am also increasing cardio today. so Crossfit HIIT workouts from today 3 times a week and LISS the other days try and push on with the fat loss.


 I ' m gonna live on lettuce and tuna cans for the rest of the week after last weekend 

hope you had a good time !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I ' m gonna live on lettuce and tuna cans for the rest of the week after last weekend
> 
> hope you had a good time !


 ha ha you and me can moan at each when we are dying of hunger in a few days then hun !! lols yeah had a lovely time zoos a circus and all sorts of fun with my little one ! coming back to working is hard.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

so quick update.

push session last night chest dominant

2 sets of DB flyes at 28kg DB to warm up the chest.

3 serts of bench press 100kg ( i know how another part of this forum loves the mention of 100KG) x 15 reps

2 sets of Bench press at 130KG x 6 reps

single arm hammer strength incline press 40kg 2 x 15. each arm superset with Pec dec 86KG for 12 reps with pause squeeze of the chest.

DB pull over 3 x12 38kg DB

bicep curl hammer 30kg DB 3 x 12

straight into push dominant crossfit style circuit.

each station 40 secs on as many reps as possible 10 second rest between each station. 3 rounds killed me

clean and press at 40Kg (learnt from my first try not to go too heavy as the as many reps in 40 secs is a killer)

step ups quick as possible.

heavy bag squats.

battle ropes.

incline crunch.

box jumps

then finished off with 10 minutes on stair master

I can honestly say having not been a big fan of cardio felt great after, I mean dead on my feet and sweating like pig. I was low on cals and carbs for the day and hit up half a tub of ben and jerrys about 45 minutes before and I can say it was fueled the workout great pump as well. still ended up 200 cals under my planned deficit on food alone. Pull session tonight with similar finisher pushing on with the fat loss stage now for the next 8 weeks gonna push the calories through cardio now before I drop calories lower as I am pretty low for me calorie wise at the minute.

Drug wise, Yombine - happy with it had to drop the dose as I suffered from headaches and jitters at first but I am generally stimulant sensitive. T3 kept at 50mg, tren 300 mg test 150mg DHB 200MG WINNY 50mg a day. feeling great, joints are ok little aching in one elbow but thats following a heavy tricep session last week and I suffer after these generally.

all in all feeling good. sleep has been rubbish but thats due to a huge amount of stress with my house build and my 4 year old having a throat infection. Tren sweats a re manageable at present, I like the 300mg of tren dont feel to many sides mentally at the moment.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You need an avi

something with you swinging golf clubs shirtless maybe ?

Just a suggestion :thumb


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

just in case the sun gets in the way of getting online tomorrow, the pull session for tonight, I am training around 10.30 pm ish

Pull ( back dominant)

Rack pulls below the knee

2 warm up sets at around 10 reps at fairly decent weight 150 kg ish, followed by 5 x 6 heavy reps. going for 220kg tonight maybe higher. Strength hasnt dropped off to much despite the low cals. WInnny tren and DHB doing its thing on that front.

single arm cable rows - low pause at that the pull 3 x12

close grip lat pull downs 2 x 8 heavy

2 x hammerstrenght lat pull down machine heavy

pull ups surperset inverted row. amrap x 3

cross fit circuit - 10 minutes amrap of each station in 10 minutes 5 mins rest and repeat. this is a killer

barbell rows. 15 reps

kettle bell swings 15 reps

burpees 15

ball wall slams 15

5-10 minutes bag work.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You need an avi
> 
> something with you swinging golf clubs shirtless maybe ?
> 
> Just a suggestion :thumb


 ha ha sure the guys at the golf clubs would love me banging about shirtless !! lols

not sure what happened to my AVI to be fair will get onto that now I think , now where are my plus fours !! lols


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah ! Finally !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good session last night in the end, was alte one though so sleep wasnt great but still needs must in my life right now.

today should be legs but I doubt I will make the gym, plus with the golf weekend this weekend and three rounds back to back carrying my bag the legs will get plenty of working out.

will do a HIIT workout at home this evening, just to keep calories in a bigger deficit.

Funny thing is weighed in this morning, and have put on a kilo ! So thats in the week I have droppped cas and increased Cardio. However my sodium has been high and my water intake lower than I would like. My gut feeling is I am holding water, as I feel better and look like I am dropping fat from the mirror and tape measure. Always the same on Tren though.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

HI guys update time

well first training session back last night, after my break away golfing for the weekend. push session chest dominant ( with biceps added).

Flat BB press, 2 warm sets at 80kg following by 3 working sets at 120kg x 8 reps followed by a triple drop set.

pec dec - 3 x 14 96kg

weighted dips 3 amrap

incline press 2 x 80 kg 14 reps.

seated barbell press 3 x 60kg x 12 reps.

front raise 22kg DB x 10 reps x 2

side lateral raise 22kg x 10 reps x 2

tricep push down 3 x times full stack. superset pushup.

bicep hammer curl 28kg DB 3 x 12 reps

concentration curl 28kg 3 x 12 reps

machine shoulder press superset with machine shoulder raise full stack amrap finisher for fun.

really felt good and strong after a little deload from weight training for 4 days.

finished with half hours circuit training for cardio.

not happy with the fat loss at the moment but will push on. I know I could introduce DNP and drop the fat quickly but then feel like death at the same time I am not keen on that, I am not competing I am going on holiday so what will be will be. diet this week is on track so next 8 weeks is a push on.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

sorry for the bad state of this log, during this cut had some serious life issues with people stealing fro my business family issues and all sorts. just to update.

with all the impacts of life, I wasn't committing to cut so decided to drop all aas with the exception of test and through in DNP for just over 3 weeks. I am now 10 days out from my Marbella trip ( my original goal) and I am sort of happy at my progress, but I now realise that if I had committed to it, I am probably two or three weeks from where I wanted to be. so might carry on post break to push forward.

update picture below currently sitting at 101KG so 9kg dropped without significant loss in muscle mass at all.

currently still pushing upper lower split 4-5 days a week with hiit training 4 times a week. low carbs now 4 days one high carb day calories are sitting around 1800-1900


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> sorry for the bad state of this log, during this cut had some serious life issues with people stealing fro my business family issues and all sorts. just to update.
> 
> with all the impacts of life, I wasn't committing to cut so decided to drop all aas with the exception of test and through in DNP for just over 3 weeks. I am now 10 days out from my Marbella trip ( my original goal) and I am sort of happy at my progress, but I now realise that if I had committed to it, I am probably two or three weeks from where I wanted to be. so might carry on post break to push forward.
> 
> ...


 What are you eating on a day to day basis mate? I was on 2000 calories a day whilst cutting and found it quite a struggle for the final few weeks of my cut, I was literally hungry all the time.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good @Mayzini !

Hope you have tons of fun on your trip and that things get back to normality as soon as possible

x


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Nothing beats a cheeky DNP cycle to speed things up :thumb if I were you for the next 7 days i would up the DNP dosage that way you have 3 days for water retention to go away and you will look your best. Either way awesome progress, lets see what the next 10 days brings


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

h3ndy said:


> What are you eating on a day to day basis mate? I was on 2000 calories a day whilst cutting and found it quite a struggle for the final few weeks of my cut, I was literally hungry all the time.


 I started controlled fasting about 10 days ago so I don't eat from 8.30pm to midday the next day. Then I find it relatively easy to control my calories. Getting the protein in is trickiest in my opinion. I try and stick to meat salads and meat or fish and veg for low carb days.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking good in the pic.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Looking good in the pic.


 ( no **** )


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

well I am 4 days out from going away, generally happy with the cut, realised about a week ago I could have done with another two- three weeks, but learnt a lot this time around what works and what doesnt for my body.

things learnt, I would have left the tren in right up to the end, only dropped due to sides and running out of stock.

DNP at 200mg a day is plenty enough and works a treat providing you bang in the cardio and drop the cals sufficiently.

I need a bigger drop in calories than I realized, also I respond well to controlled fasting and carb cycling together.

update pictures for those that are interests.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

what I would add is at 43 years old cutting is getting harder, but I have learnt some new things about my body this time round, I think aggressive cuts are more my type of thing than the longer drawn out drop.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

one thing I have also seen is the difference in the look between tren and no tren. my start photo was with tren this last one without. shoulders etc are not at definite and rounded.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

sorry numbers for those that are interest I am not sitting at 100kg so 10kg drop so happy with that really without much muscle loss.

should have kept the tren in though xx lols.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Probably in the thread somewhere that I've missed, how tall are you? Presume you mean now sitting at, so down to 100kg from 110.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Probably in the thread somewhere that I've missed, how tall are you? Presume you mean now sitting at, so down to 100kg from 110.


 I am 6ft mate and yeah dropped down to 100kg from 110kg weigh in was Sunday

i reckon I'll sub 100kg come Friday which was the original aim.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I would also add in these photos I am flat and glycogen depleted post dnp and holding water. Expect to drop further water and input of some carbs Thursday will bring muscle belly up a bit


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> I would also add in these photos I am flat and glycogen depleted post dnp and holding water. Expect to drop further water and input of some carbs Thursday will bring muscle belly up a bit


 Looking good honey

hope you have a good time !

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looking good honey
> 
> hope you have a good time !
> 
> x


 cheers anna


----------

